# 20 hp OHV L111



## High Knob (Nov 1, 2017)

I need to adjust the valves. Which is the intake valve. The one on top or bottom.
Thanks for the help


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy High Knob, welcome to the tractor forum.

The intake valve is the upper valve.


----------



## High Knob (Nov 1, 2017)

sixbales said:


> Howdy High Knob, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> The intake valve is the upper valve.


Thanks for your help


----------



## High Knob (Nov 1, 2017)

Thanks for your help


----------

